# Employer change - spousal permit



## RoninBlade (Mar 9, 2020)

Hi everyone,
Can I change employment on a spousal permit? Or do I have to reapply for another permit if I change jobs?


----------



## jollem (Nov 9, 2016)

What is the exact condition on you spousal permit endorsement? It it says ' To take up employment with ABCD Pty Ltd then surely if you work for EFGH Pty Ltd then you are in breach of your conditions.


----------

